# Half Price Day Tickets - Shepton Show



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi All

Found this link to half price entry for day visitors to the Shepton Show next week if anyone would find it usefull.

Just scroll down to the Shepton Show page and the link is highlighted.

www.caravanninglinks.co.uk/shows


----------

